# Hillside Golf Club



## njc1973 (Oct 16, 2014)

Four of us played at Hillside last week for the first time and have to say its one of the most enjoyable rounds of golf I've ever played, we played off the blue tees at around 6,500 yards but the course played a lot shorter as a lot of the tees are elevated.

We received a friendly welcome and had a warm up on the grass range, chipping area and putting green, the cost was Â£80 but the greens had recently been hollow tined and there was a temporary green on the 9th hole (the greens putted fine but were pretty slow).

The front nine eases you in fairly gently with a mix of styles with my favourites being the 5th, a short par 5 with large dunes that make going for the green in 2 difficult if you are out of position and the 8th which is a short doglegged par 4. The course really comes alive on the back nine with the majority of the holes weaving between massive dunes and as most of the tees are elevated they provide stunning views of each hole, the view from the 11the tee is breathtaking. The landing areas are fairly generous but there are often fairway bunkers just on driving distances and most of the greens have bunkers at the front left and right of varying depths. We all agreed its probably the best nine of golf any of us have played and we were teeing off every hole with massive smiles on our faces.

We were lucky with the weather having no rain and little wind but I don't think I'd ever tire of playing Hillside and would love to become a member if I lived in the area.


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 16, 2014)

Hillside is certainly in my 'Top 5' courses - beating a couple of Open venues!


----------



## njc1973 (Oct 16, 2014)

We found it very playable and all of us knocked it round in handicap or better, slow greens might have helped us on the day. Didn't need to shape the ball drastically of the tees but there was definitely a premium on hitting fairways and greens.


----------



## Val (Oct 16, 2014)

I like Hillside, some really nice holes and a few meh holes but the back 9 is pretty good visually with a few really lovely holes.

It's up there amongst my top courses but unsure if it would make my top 5


----------



## Piece (Oct 24, 2014)

Yup, agree that Hillside is an excellent course. Just pipped by Formby for me, but that's IMHO.


----------

